# Truck signs



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Just wanted to show off the signs I just got yesterday. Tell me what you think. The guy who did them didn't think I'd need more than that for people to get the idea of what I do. I wanted to have enough on the sign without being cluttered.


----------



## ZR2DK (Sep 25, 2003)

i like it. looks great!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Mick it looks great .They guy who lettered my cube van said the same thing less is more to much stuff and it looks clutered and hard to read then the advertising does not work unless your parked.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

it looks very good. do you have anyother trucks you got lettered or just that one?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Thanks, guys. Just got this one lettered. The other truck is a '90 Dodge 1/2 ton. It's not in bad shape, just that people seem to be more impressed with this one. I drive this one when I go to look a site over for bids or for PR. I've gotten several comments on how nice it looks. I think mainly cause it's not what they usually drive around here for plow trucks. Actually, for plowing I prefer the Dodge. I'm hoping that the lettering serves several purposes. Advertising - so I won't put an ad in the paper and get responses from outside my target area. Hopefully it legitimizes me more as a business and appears more professional than some "guy with a plow on the front of his truck". 

Maybe I'll only impress myself  . I guess I'll find out.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Looks great mick


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Mick, looks great. I like how he did the plow on it. Maybe you can park your truck in one of the lots you take care of for a day or two for some advertisement.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Mick, looks great. You say they are signs, so Im assuming you mean they are magnetic and are removable? I ask because it looks like the letters are right on the truck itself, you cant see where the sign starts and stops, which is a good thing! Either way, it looks really good I think. I too like the snowplow design.  Mike


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

No, they're not removable. They're right on the truck. I guess I should have said "lettered"? Supposedly guaranteed for five years.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Looks great Mick. I think your logo is fantastic! Did you come up with the snow peeling up in front of the plow, or a graphics person?


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey Mick, looks awsome. I just had mine done a couple of months ago, really dresses it up. I think it looks more pro too.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRL _
> * Did you come up with the snow peeling up in front of the plow, or a graphics person? *


The graphics guy came up with that. I really like the way he did it. I figure everybody can tell it's a Fisher since it's on my truck  .

I'd had the same guy make some magnetic signs for me a couple of years ago when I started plowing. I'm glad I waited for awhile to get "permanent" lettering since I've had at least two company name changes.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Mick - the sign looks very good and professional! You should be able to pick up some more business with that lettering on your truck. 

Don't you run a light beacon on the roof for warning other motorists while you are plowing and sanding? Even though if you are in low traffic area.... it still would be a good idea just in case you have a freak mishaps with someone. I think that if someone is looking into lawsuit and said that you have no warning lights to alert them... it could be an easy win for them. I hope it will never happen to us, but just a thought. I think that a single halogen rotator beacon will be fine for you in Maine country. 

Mike - The permanent lettering is called I believe "vinyl lettering." It still could be removed but it will take alot of time, and it cannot be used again.


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Simple, yet effective, I like it. Nice color combo.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Stephen - not to worry. I use a magnetic plugin rotator beacon. Right now it's behind the seat.


----------



## David Smith (Oct 16, 2003)

It looks clean and sharp, it goves me some ideas, as I'm looking for signs for my truck


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

How much do truck signs cost, magnetic or lettering? NEBS has magnetic signs in their catalog for just over $100 per set. Has anyone gotten these, and do you like them?


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

we have magnetic signs that run about $80 around here. i have found they work nice especially for when selling or buying a vehicle all ya gotta do is pull them off and slap em on the new truck


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Magnetic signs will eventually scratch up your truck. Lettering without logos is inexpensive. Just to give you an idea the lettering on my truck cost $45 installed. The color logos I have are $50 a piece, but they were printed from a JPEG that I have of the Brewpub Logo.

Lettering is reealllly cheap. They type into a computer and printer like device just cuts it out. I used Impact Graphic and Signs in Edwards (Fred). I would use them again in a heartbeat.

Howard


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

it is true that magnets can scratch a little bit but if care is taken during removal and installation there will minimal scratches if any whereas having imprinted signs on the truck at trade in time will lower the value usually because they have to either sell it as is or remove it. and you can scratch the vehicle trying to remove the lettering anyways... besides even if you do get a minor scratch usually it can be buffed out i'd rather spend $80 one time and have it last for several trucks that keep spending less money every time i would trade one in. also magnetics are quite nice for people who use their truck for work and personal use this way if your going on a trip or for any reason you decide you don't want to be advertising you can remove them. but thats just my opinion. it all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Plow Babe _
> *How much do truck signs cost, magnetic or lettering? NEBS has magnetic signs in their catalog for just over $100 per set. Has anyone gotten these, and do you like them? *


\

I had magnetic signs on it last year. I think they were about $100. These were $150. Well worth it. The magnetic signs were good, but took some care in placing them just right. If I was off a little, I'd have to take them completely off and start over, you can't just slide them to adjust. I took them off for the summer and that's what did them in. I thought I'd laid them on a perfectly flat surface, but apparently there was a little curve to it and the sign took the shape of the curve. Also, split a little so I couldn't reuse them, especially with the permanent curve.


----------



## whitetail (Dec 21, 2002)

If you stick the magnetic signs to the side of a steel file cabinet they remain flat and the magnet stays clean until next year.


----------



## JThompson (Feb 12, 2003)

I had the magnetic signs from Nebs. Didn't have them long before I lost one on the highway. I'd suggest going with the vinyl as long as you have no need to change or hide anything on the truck. I have found the vinyl to be real easy to remove. Just have to heat it up first.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

I am looking into getting my truck lettered now, Hardest part of this is coming up with a decent design.

How about everyone showing what they have on their trucks?
so we can see some of the different designs out there now.


----------



## KatWalk (Oct 12, 2002)

Lettering a truck is a sign of professionalism as well as advertising. We only have three trucks and I have people telling me all the time that they see our trucks everywhere. Also a 16' wells cargo enclosed trailer fully lettered. Absolutely targets the area you are working. Let it snow!!!!!


----------



## BWinkel (Oct 23, 2003)

I had my work van lettered with vinyl lettering two years ago. Two sides cost me $350 - pretty large area. I didn't have a clue what I wanted. The woman at the sign shop came up with ten designs on her computer for me to look at. Made some minor changes to one and they came out pretty good. She said they could be removed with a heat gun very easily. Excellent advertising for the money.


----------



## THREE W (Jan 18, 2002)

Another idea for some...

I have a sign shop as one of my contracts, it is a win/win deal
Anytime that I need a sign, it is taken off his winter invoice at
cost.

Just trying to give you some options....


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

The washer & dryer also work well for storing them safely. Never had a magnetic one blow off, but have seen others post that on message boards. Might be different levels of quality in the materials used? Or maybe some are thicker than others, and therefore heavier & magnetize better?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRL _
> *Never had a magnetic one blow off, but have seen others post that on message boards. Might be different levels of quality in the materials used? Or maybe some are thicker than others, and therefore heavier & magnetize better? *


Must be the quality of materials. The magnetic signs I had were so strong, I had a hard time pulling them loose. There was no way they were going to blow off.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

We letter all our trucks. A local sign shop charges us $200 for both doors of a pickup, with multiple colors. Most of the sign shops do the setup on computer and will let you watch, and help design your logo or style.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Ok - This is my first attempt to insert a photo. New Camera  .










I dont think it worked!

Chuck B.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

How about this!


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Hey - that was not that hard. Now I can post pictures. :bluebounc purplebou :redbounce : 

Chuck B.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Chuck, thats a nice logo.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

That is an extremely nice logo. I like the coloring of the words,and also the snowflake really looks sharp. I like the little saying across the bottom, says it all in a few words. Short and sweet. Great job. Mike  Mike


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks gentlemen, I will get a picture of my black jeep on here a.s.a.p., for contrast.

Chuck B.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

That's very classy! Very professional, both Mick and Chuck- I like how you integrated the snow into the design without being too much.

How do you like those Dunlop's?


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Ok, heres a picture of my black Jeep.

Which color scheme looks better?


----------



## cnypropertysvcs (Sep 9, 2003)

IMO- I like the black on the white better, but I think that the black Jeep would look better if the white writing were solid instead of outline. The outline makes it a little harder to read if you try to read it quick. Other than that it's a great logo an looks very proffesional!!!

Bill


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

They both look great, but I like the way the white Jeep looks better. The white truck with the blue letters just has a "winter" look to it. Mike


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Snowybowtie - The dunlop's work well, and have lasted two seasons. They should last me anouther 2, if my drivers, take it easy on them!

Chuck B.


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

Snoworks, I will dissent and choose the black Jeep. I'm not huge on white vehicles... especially in a snowstorm!! At any rate, I think it 'pops' off the black truck alot better. I think the outlined letters look fine, they just pixellated a little. Nice design!


----------



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

*since we're on the topic*

Her's my truck lettering/flames/decals. Looks great in person! I'll have to get more pics of it. This one doesn't do it justice.

Steve


----------



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

*try again w/ the pic*


----------



## Joe3113 (Jan 9, 2003)

nice looking truck


----------

